# LOST Decoy bag with goose dekes/heads



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I put a post on waterfowl but thought I would throw it on here to. I was waterfowl hunting South Central Utah today and loaded one decoy bag in my Truck and the other got left behind....... PLEASE let me know if you or anyone you know or have heard about found a Camo mesh decoy bag today 11/30 the bag had 3 floater bodies and 11 heads. the decoys are Carry-lite (Aqua Vac) decoys...... please let me know.


----------

